# 100% Micarta



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I used the rest of the blue denim micarta from the PFS palm swell block to make this slingshot (based on the Tack Hammer by feral catapults) and the scales on the Buck Paklite Skinner (first time making scales for a knife). I had made a Tack Hammer before out of Dymalux, but wanted something that could safely shoot looped tubes. The symmetry is off on the throat and palm swell, but since it's just for me, I'll deal with it. The palm swell is 12 layers of black denim micarta with three layers of natural denim for a spacer. My next project to finish is a black/natural micarta palm swell/handle for my Dankung Axe. It's all laminated, but I won't get to shaping it until next week...


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

the slingshot looks good and i really like the knife as well


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

looks like a sturdy unit








really like the ss i think the palmswells give it some good features
good job man!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like the slingshot and the knife scales. Nice work.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Great job! I'm trying to find the time to use the last of my micarta for scales on my current project. I love the look of denim


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

very cool. Nice Work.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I love it, great set.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

well done, i like it.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely work. I'm itching to make some denim micarta but just don't have the time right now. I'm stockpiling old jeans in anticipation though


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

They both look good for sure.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job man, they both look super!


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks real good!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

That looks pretty cool, i like the look


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes fantastic work,very good


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Is it only micarta or the core is from alu or brass? If only micarta, is it really tough? I heard that some hardeners are of poor quality or people don't mix it well so the home made micarta is not strong enought then..


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

I love the Denim! good job!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

It is completely Micarta, core included. It seems very tough to me. I have had no problems with shooting it (no fork hits either, so who knows how it will handle one).


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I like it also! I would just stick the slingshot into the back pocket of my favorite jeans and would be happy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Very nice work. I have got to try making up some of that "Micarta".


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

cool, both of them


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice work!!


----------

